# Quick howling question



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a couple quick howling questions. I have one spot where there is an agressive pair of coyotes and I often call right on their boundary. I have called them in twice, with rabbit distress, and missed them twice ( I know I need to better control coyote fever). Since they are aggressive and I have heard them challenge howling there neighbours I figured a challenge howl would be the trick to harvest them. Now the question is after you challenge howl, what do you do. Do you wait 3 mins and howl again just like a distress call or do you howl and then switch to a distress after a few minutes, etc. One more question is a few of my spots I have harvested a couple coyotes out of so I am thinking of doing an interrogation howl to start with (just like Randy Anderson). My question for this is after I do the interrogation howl do I do another howl a few minutes later or do i switch to a distress sound a few minutes after the howl, etc.?
Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just use a high pitched young coyote invitation howl. Don't worry about the challenge unless they challenge you. Then by all means give it back, but act younger than the challenge that is being brought on by the other coyote. This will instill in the coyote that you're trying to call, that he's bigger then you and can open a can of woopass on you. Sorry, i watched "Waterboy" the other night and have that stuck in my head. 

best of luck,

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Waterboy is a classic movie :thumb: . I will start with the invitation howl. How many invintation howls should I do in a series? How many series of howls do you usually do, until you switch sounds?


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I would start with a distress and after the first series then howl. It makes them think another Coyote has come into there area and stole there food and is taunting them.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Just a quick update. I made it out to this spot today. I started off with 3 intterogation howls. After 3 min I switched to rabbit in distress. Shortly after finishing the rabbit sounds I had several magpies land in front of me and starting making a racket. When this happened I thought this will draw in anything near. Not a minute after I thought this I see a yote trotting in. At about 140 yrds I get on my belly and he stops and I dropped him! It's not the pair I was after but i'll take it. So there is at leat 2 more coyotes in this area still.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice work. Id bet there are more than 2 left. 
xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

when i see magpies coming(expesially slowly) i get ready. they love following coyotes, and vice-versa


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

bearhunter said:


> when i see magpies coming(expesially slowly) i get ready. they love following coyotes, and vice-versa


They sure do. Theses magpies came from the west and the yote came from the east.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

xdeano said:


> Nice work. Id bet there are more than 2 left.
> xdeano


I will guarantee there are more than 2. I am currently calling right along the territory. The one side has a dominant pair (at least)and the other side is posted and never gets hunted, so there should be lots there. This is a real nice spot to call because I park my truck at the back of the farmers yard walk about 400 yrds to the edge of the coulee and call. Once I shoot the coyote I can just drag it to the field edge and go get my truck and pick him up (the one plus side of no snow). On a side note they are calling for snow here for 3 or 4 days in a row next week and highs of about -5 F. That will get them moving :thumb:


----------

